# Illustrator Text im Kreis erstellen | Texte entlang eines Pfades erzeugen in Illustrator CC 2022



## 3dtutor (2. September 2022)

Ich habe für euch ein kurzes Tutorial zum Thema Text an Pfaden ausrichten erstellt. 
Hoffe ihr könnt was mitnehmen.


----------

